# Entertainment Room Ideas



## diyguy85 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am looking for inspiration for what to do with a basement family room area to make a creative entertainment space. I am thinking something like a theatre room, game room, arcade, or anything really with a custom entertainment setup. At this point, I am really brainstorming and looking for ideas and especially pictures. What have you guys done?


----------



## diyguy85 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nobody here has entertainment rooms they want to show off? I am sure there are some impressive ones out there!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Try a google search...and also post some pictures/drawings of _your_ space.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

diyguy85 said:


> Nobody here has entertainment rooms they want to show off? I am sure there are some impressive ones out there!


yea....we can't afford them....that is why we DIY


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Don't take it personally, op...ya just need to put a little more into it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Now....if you want to talk about HTPC's....we can help a little with that....


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Entertainment room is a different idea I think it should be a game room with different games for any age group.


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey if u want to make a entertainment room you can do many things after all we spent time in that so it should be beautiful also. You can do :-
1. You can put games, if you are making a game room like 8 poll.
2.Also you can make a room full of music instruments, that's music room if you are a music lover.
3. You can also put compacted tabletop design makes theater-style popcorn if you are making a theater room.
Hope it will help


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Entertainment is a big part of your life so I think it is a good idea to have a entertainment room in your house. I am a music lover so I will decorate my room with home theatre and lots of cds of different songs. Decorating your room depends upon your interest.Commonly, people use to decorate their entertainment room with video games, some instruments related to music.


----------



## Thomes (Jul 30, 2014)

If you really had made your mind to make big entertainment room for you family, you can put flat home theator, play station, music system, indoor games like pool, mat golf, food section and a cozy furniture within it.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Ours is a HT/family room type of place. But we went the theme of our collegiate team. :yes:


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Multi-Color dimmable LED Lighting...

You'd be surprised at what you can do with $100 to $150..
Quite energy efficient too...


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Your home will surely be given an added spice if you have an entertainment room exclusive for having fun. So, if you want to have one, here are some tips for you:

1. Know what you want.
2. Consider your budget.
3. Use your imagination.
4. Choose the right screen size for your room.
5. Place right furniture sizes.
6. Have comfortable seating.
7. Keep the wires.
8. Have good storage system.
9. Use sound absorbing materials.
10. Have wall decors.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

One I haven't done, but have been dreaming about for years, is a Hollywood Golden Age night club. Brass everywhere, Art Deco design, full bar, small stage, the whole bit. 

Doesn't really work for a gamer, but I'm not a gamer.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

If you have space for an entertainment room, you are one lucky fellow. You can do so much with it that I don’t know where to start. If you like painting, you can convert it into a painter’s studio. If you like music, you can convert it into a small music room. If you have teenagers at home, this can be their favorite place to party. It can also be converted into a den with your favorite books. The ideas are unlimited; so it really depends on your budget and needs. The options are endless.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

It is really a nice idea to have an entertainment room. This place is good to get relaxation with family members. The best part there is games also. You should have to keep things according to every age group to keep everyone engaged there. First of all know what you want there, use your own imagination, get the right screen size and furnitures, keep your sitting arrangement comfortable.


----------

